# Are You Sure You Feel Safe At Home ?



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

You know how when you go to the doctor they ask if you feel safe at home when you are filling out the paper work? I of course, said yes. During the exam, the doctor noticed some bruises on my legs. She said .." you have quite a few bruises on your legs. Are you absolutely sure you feel safe at home? " I had to explain that yes, I am very safe at home, and that I have a GSD puppy who loves to roughhouse with me! LOL! It never occurred to me that I looked abused from play fighting with my 90 lb GSD.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Lolz. When I was boxing in the amateurs I was constantly getting cards and recommendations for battered women's shelters.


With that "Do you feel safe at home" question I always want to say, "No because I live in the ghetto. Do you want to pay to move me to a better neighborhood?"


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Lolz. When I was boxing in the amateurs I was constantly getting cards and recommendations for battered women's shelters.
> 
> 
> With that "Do you feel safe at home" question I always want to say, "No because I live in the ghetto. Do you want to pay to move me to a better neighborhood?"


LOL! That would be funny to see their expressions if you said that!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Emoore said:


> With that "Do you feel safe at home" question I always want to say, "No because I live in the ghetto. Do you want to pay to move me to a better neighborhood?"


LOL! I feel for you, I'm in the ghetto as well.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Too funny! I bruise easily so I really looked like a wreck during Max's puppyhood. The other day I was playing with Max and his big head gave me an uppercut-I had a lump on my chin. Didn't phase him one bit...


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol, I was asked that recently when I went to the ER for the first time in probably 20 years (I had a shard of metal stuck in my eye). They asked me "do you feel safe?" I was like "what?" "do you feel safe?" "Uhh, WTF kind of question is that, I have freakin metal imbedded in my eye!"

heh, it's funny now.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> Too funny! I bruise easily so I really looked like a wreck during Max's puppyhood. The other day I was playing with Max and his big head gave me an uppercut-I had a lump on my chin. Didn't phase him one bit...


Haha These dogs sure do have hard heads!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> You know how when you go to the doctor they ask if you feel safe at home when you are filling out the paper work? I of course, said yes. During the exam, the doctor noticed some bruises on my legs. She said .." you have quite a few bruises on your legs. Are you absolutely sure you feel safe at home? " I had to explain that yes, I am very safe at home, and that I have a GSD puppy who loves to roughhouse with me! LOL! It never occurred to me that I looked abused from play fighting with my 90 lb GSD.


That is what happened when I had my medical appointment for the Greencard in Frankfurt. They actually asked if my husband was abusing me and I was like "Nooooo!!!! I have German Shepherds and one of them is a landshark puppy."


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

I had to take my 8 year old daughter to the doctor the other day, and while they were asking her the usual questions about where her belly hurts, etc...my 4 year old chimed in and said "well I just have bruises all over the place." and proceeded to point out a big one on her elbow from where she fell out of her chair the other day. I nearly fell out of MY chair!









Of all places to say something like that. lol. Thankfully she offered the information as to why she has so many bruises (she is seriously the most clumsy kid in existence, and runs into and falls on everything, plus having 2 land sharks that get her lol) herself. Ahhh, gotta love kids.


----------



## misszekee (Mar 8, 2011)

Stella doesn't bruise so much (she's on the smaller size) but boy does she figure out how to slice you a good scratch once in awhile and uhm OWWW when she's playing with an open mouth and nicks my wrists a tooth!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I live in Lewisville a sub of Dallas. I call my street El Rancho Price St!! (I'm young and we live in a kinda ghetto area) I feel safe with the my GSD! I have bruses and sratches too. I tell me people that I two young GSD at home. They say don't you have two young kids too? Yes I do but it's the dogs that beat me..... JK. I have never been questioned by my doctor though about feeling safe? That's kinda strange.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, I have never been asked that question at the Dr office.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

I have been questioned by my Mom! 
She literally pulled me aside one day and asked if my husband was abusing me. 
GSD puppy number 2 was when it finally clicked to her that she no longer needed to worry about my husband!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

And what about the 'have you ever wanted to hurt yourself or another person?' line of questioning...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Man my doctor has never asked if I feel safe at home either...kinda an intrusive question,lol When my son was young he used to walk into walls all the time and have bruises and bumps all over his face and head- he also knocked out his front teeth twice!! They never questioned me which shocked me but seeing as he knocked them out the first time at his pediatrician's and he waled into walls at preschool as well I guess they understod he was just accident prone


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Haha, it's worse when you have to ask those kinds of questions to guys. They would look at me like I was crazy :crazy:


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

WOW so that's why my doc was looking at me weird and asking all kinds of questions about my dog that almost broke my nose, smashed my teeth and caused a big bruise that covered the top of my right hand! It never dawned on me that she might be worried about spousal abuse. I just thought she was being a bit concerned in a weird sort way.

Yeah, last Thursday Minka (or possibly the Lab) slammed into my face while I was bending down to get a ball, driving my nose back into my head. I blamed the pup at the time, but now I'm not totally sure because I was hit so hard and fast that I went down and almost blacked out, MMA has notHing on Minka. X-rays showed no broken nose but it was darn close.

To that question I have to say heck no I'm not safe at home. My pup has bloodied my lip, bite my thumb thru a glove, pulled me down numerous times, then socked me in the nose while I was weak and slow with strep throat. 

Geez, my little girl is a thug! I keep telling her to be careful with me cuz nobody else is going to walk and play fetch and tug with her! Obviously, she isn't getting it.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Stosh said:


> And what about the *'have you ever wanted to hurt yourself* or another person?' line of questioning...


LMAO I had this question basically. Little landshark Jinx has numerous slices on my forearms and at work one day my supervisors took me to a back office and very carefully and hesitantly started questioning me on if I "felt alright" and "if I was ok" finally I realized that because of the slices across my wrist they thought I was suicidal lol. I had to explain to them about the new puppy but the looks on their face was priceless as they stammered to get the questions out.:wild:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I am actually surprised I don't get pressed on that question more-- I have von Willebrands and it causes me to bruise really easily so I often have multiple bruises. I was only diagnosed a couple years ago but I always bruised easily (they should've figured it out sooner, since my sister has it!)
I guess it's because the doctor doesn't usually ask me to undress and the bruises are usually on my arms and legs from bumping into things. About 75% of the time I don't even know/remember how I got the bruises because they're from such minor/light bumps. The fact that I'm clumsy doesn't help.



Holmeshx2 said:


> LMAO I had this question basically. Little landshark Jinx has numerous slices on my forearms and at work one day my supervisors took me to a back office and very carefully and hesitantly started questioning me on if I "felt alright" and "if I was ok" finally I realized that because of the slices across my wrist they thought I was suicidal lol.:wild:


That reminds me of when I was playing with one of my neighbor's foster dogs once... He was a "teenage" GSD or GSD mix, and I had taken him for a walk and then was playing with him in my yard and he was jumping up a lot (nails) and somewhat mouthy. When I went inside I realized my arms were covered with criss-cross scrapes!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Over a 25 year career in law enforcement, I've caught a LOT of people parking. I was always taught to ask the female "are you here because you want to be here?" 
Once, I had THE MAN flip out and take a swing at me because I was "insinuating" that he would have to force a woman into his car.
Needless to say, he ended up going to jail for obstruction.

It turns out, the young woman he was with wasn't his wife.....would have loved to have heard that conversation.

It would be interesting to know how often the people asking the question are able to help someone, or how often they get an affirmative response.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I've never been asked that question by anyone, but my husband got some really dirty looks in NYC a few years ago as I was recovering from a bike vs. car accident where my face got smashed into the side of a car. Massive black eye, inch and half long slice on my cheek, and basically one side of my face was swollen. I felt like I should have been wearing a sign: "No he didn't beat me."


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have never, ever been asked that question!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

When my son was just out of surgery for his broken leg, the person in charge of paperwork came in his room to ask him the obligatory questions. He was only 17 at the time, and was still very loopy from the anesthesia. For whatever reason, they never got to it before his surgery. She asked if he felt safe at home, and he said " Duh, my dad is a cop and he would shoot anyone that tried to break into our house and hurt me!" LOL! He had no clue that she meant if he felt safe from abuse. Then she asked if he spoke a foreign language and his answer was "only in Spanish class" My daughter and I were trying not to laugh. It was hard holding in the laughter because he was so drugged up and being completely serious. So then the nurse comes in to check on him. Apparently, the patient isn't allowed to eat after surgery until said patient passes gas. I forget the reason why, but the nurse asked if he was hungry and he said he was. Then she asked if he broke wind yet. My loopy son said " how is it possible to break the wind?" So the nurse put it another way, asking if he passed gas yet. He sat there with a confused look on his face and looked at me. Trying to hold a straight face, I said" the nurse wants to know if you farted" He said" I have better manners than that." The nurse went on to explain that she wanted him to fart so that he could have something to eat. My daughter and I are both in the corner dying at this point. Then my son says " you mean you actually want me to rip ass in front of everyone?! " She said yes and he started making faces trying to push one out. At that point my daughter and I totally lost it. So much for hospitals and their questions!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LMAO I guess we can understand why wolfie has the personality he does I believe they are products of their environments lol.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> LMAO I guess we can understand why wolfie has the personality he does I believe they are products of their environments lol.


LOL! You might be on to something.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> When my son was just out of surgery for his broken leg, the person in charge of paperwork came in his room to ask him the obligatory questions. He was only 17 at the time, and was still very loopy from the anesthesia. For whatever reason, they never got to it before his surgery. She asked if he felt safe at home, and he said " Duh, my dad is a cop and he would shoot anyone that tried to break into our house and hurt me!" LOL! He had no clue that she meant if he felt safe from abuse. Then she asked if he spoke a foreign language and his answer was "only in Spanish class" My daughter and I were trying not to laugh. It was hard holding in the laughter because he was so drugged up and being completely serious. So then the nurse comes in to check on him. Apparently, the patient isn't allowed to eat after surgery until said patient passes gas. I forget the reason why, but the nurse asked if he was hungry and he said he was. Then she asked if he broke wind yet. My loopy son said " how is it possible to break the wind?" So the nurse put it another way, asking if he passed gas yet. He sat there with a confused look on his face and looked at me. Trying to hold a straight face, I said" the nurse wants to know if you farted" He said" I have better manners than that." The nurse went on to explain that she wanted him to fart so that he could have something to eat. My daughter and I are both in the corner dying at this point. Then my son says " you mean you actually want me to rip ass in front of everyone?! " She said yes and he started making faces trying to push one out. At that point my daughter and I totally lost it. So much for hospitals and their questions!


This story is fantastic!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I secretly thought they deserved all the answers they got from him that day. Why would they come ask serious questions of a kid just out of surgery and very drugged up. LOL


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Chicagocanine said:


> I am actually surprised I don't get pressed on that question more-- I have von Willebrands and it causes me to bruise really easily so I often have multiple bruises. I was only diagnosed a couple years ago but I always bruised easily (they should've figured it out sooner, since my sister has it!)
> I guess it's because the doctor doesn't usually ask me to undress and the bruises are usually on my arms and legs from bumping into things. About 75% of the time I don't even know/remember how I got the bruises because they're from such minor/light bumps. The fact that I'm clumsy doesn't help.


I have the same problem! I bruise super easily from Ehlers Danlos Syndrome, and actually the condition makes me clumsy because it comes with poor prioperception (ability to tell where your limbs are in space.) Add in some nerve damage to my arms, and sometimes I don't even feel it when they whack into things LOL. 

My right knee has been black and blue from my foster dog Chaos running smack into it. I'm just glad it was the right, my left knee is really bad and if he'd hit me there I would have gone down and not come back up!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I secretly thought they deserved all the answers they got from him that day. Why would they come ask serious questions of a kid just out of surgery and very drugged up. LOL


I loved the story as well, I have some ridiculous ones myself! As for the "why would they come ask..." once they waited until AFTER I'd just had oral surgery to ask me how to pronounce my last name to find my mom in the waiting room. I looked at them like "are you f'in serious?!"


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> When my son was just out of surgery for his broken leg, the person in charge of paperwork came in his room to ask him the obligatory questions. He was only 17 at the time, and was still very loopy from the anesthesia. For whatever reason, they never got to it before his surgery. She asked if he felt safe at home, and he said " Duh, my dad is a cop and he would shoot anyone that tried to break into our house and hurt me!" LOL! He had no clue that she meant if he felt safe from abuse. Then she asked if he spoke a foreign language and his answer was "only in Spanish class" My daughter and I were trying not to laugh. It was hard holding in the laughter because he was so drugged up and being completely serious. So then the nurse comes in to check on him. Apparently, the patient isn't allowed to eat after surgery until said patient passes gas. I forget the reason why, but the nurse asked if he was hungry and he said he was. Then she asked if he broke wind yet. My loopy son said " how is it possible to break the wind?" So the nurse put it another way, asking if he passed gas yet. He sat there with a confused look on his face and looked at me. Trying to hold a straight face, I said" the nurse wants to know if you farted" He said" I have better manners than that." The nurse went on to explain that she wanted him to fart so that he could have something to eat. My daughter and I are both in the corner dying at this point. Then my son says " you mean you actually want me to rip ass in front of everyone?! " She said yes and he started making faces trying to push one out. At that point my daughter and I totally lost it. So much for hospitals and their questions!


:rofl: best story ever HAHAHAHA


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

I got asked by my doctor is I was suicidal back in June when I got my kitten. I had a BUNCH of crisscrossing cuts ALL over my arms from playing with him. So I had to explain it to her. I'm just glad I haven't had to go to the doctor since I got Dixie, or I'm sure she'd think I was trying to kill myself...(I've been diagnosed with depression and bi-polar disorder for over a year and a half now)


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Lolz. When I was boxing in the amateurs I was constantly getting cards and recommendations for battered women's shelters.
> 
> 
> With that "Do you feel safe at home" question I always want to say, "No because I live in the ghetto. Do you want to pay to move me to a better neighborhood?"


I studied gracie jiujitsu for a few years and did submission fighting... I always looked like ed norton in fight club... bloody face and what not. No one ever even expressed any concern that I might be in danger lol


----------



## Nana (Dec 30, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> When my son was just out of surgery for his broken leg, the person in charge of paperwork came in his room to ask him the obligatory questions. He was only 17 at the time, and was still very loopy from the anesthesia. For whatever reason, they never got to it before his surgery. She asked if he felt safe at home, and he said " Duh, my dad is a cop and he would shoot anyone that tried to break into our house and hurt me!" LOL! He had no clue that she meant if he felt safe from abuse. Then she asked if he spoke a foreign language and his answer was "only in Spanish class" My daughter and I were trying not to laugh. It was hard holding in the laughter because he was so drugged up and being completely serious. So then the nurse comes in to check on him. Apparently, the patient isn't allowed to eat after surgery until said patient passes gas. I forget the reason why, but the nurse asked if he was hungry and he said he was. Then she asked if he broke wind yet. My loopy son said " how is it possible to break the wind?" So the nurse put it another way, asking if he passed gas yet. He sat there with a confused look on his face and looked at me. Trying to hold a straight face, I said" the nurse wants to know if you farted" He said" I have better manners than that." The nurse went on to explain that she wanted him to fart so that he could have something to eat. My daughter and I are both in the corner dying at this point. Then my son says " you mean you actually want me to rip ass in front of everyone?! " She said yes and he started making faces trying to push one out. At that point my daughter and I totally lost it. So much for hospitals and their questions!



OMG!! TY~~ I SO NEEDED that laugh this morning!!! WHEW!! Put me in a MUCH better mood!  Thanks again for sharing!!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Still laughing at the hospital story! Seriously sometimes I feel like I should wear a tshirt that says I'm not abused, only loved by a very active GSDs! I get bruises on my feet from getting stepped on and bruises on my legs from playing Frisbee with Raina because she gets so excited some times her jumping in the air is too close and she accidentally hits me with her feet. Once I tripped over my sandals while walking Pyrate and got a bloody lip. He of course turned and licked my face so hard I was laughing and being licked and bleeding all at once. I'm sure if anyone was walking by they would have thought he was eating me.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Wolfiesmom said:


> When my son was just out of surgery for his broken leg, the person in charge of paperwork came in his room to ask him the obligatory questions. He was only 17 at the time, and was still very loopy from the anesthesia. For whatever reason, they never got to it before his surgery. She asked if he felt safe at home, and he said " Duh, my dad is a cop and he would shoot anyone that tried to break into our house and hurt me!" LOL! He had no clue that she meant if he felt safe from abuse. Then she asked if he spoke a foreign language and his answer was "only in Spanish class" My daughter and I were trying not to laugh. It was hard holding in the laughter because he was so drugged up and being completely serious. So then the nurse comes in to check on him. Apparently, the patient isn't allowed to eat after surgery until said patient passes gas. I forget the reason why, but the nurse asked if he was hungry and he said he was. Then she asked if he broke wind yet. My loopy son said " how is it possible to break the wind?" So the nurse put it another way, asking if he passed gas yet. He sat there with a confused look on his face and looked at me. Trying to hold a straight face, I said" the nurse wants to know if you farted" He said" I have better manners than that." The nurse went on to explain that she wanted him to fart so that he could have something to eat. My daughter and I are both in the corner dying at this point. Then my son says " you mean you actually want me to rip ass in front of everyone?! " She said yes and he started making faces trying to push one out. At that point my daughter and I totally lost it. So much for hospitals and their questions!


Love your story.

Kids and painkillers can be a great combo. When my daughter was 5 (she's now almost 22) broke her leg we put her in the car and took her to the ER. It was obvious her leg was broken. Since we live in smaller, rural area, we called the hospital on the way in so they could get a Dr. to the hospital. The on call Dr. happened to be her normal Dr.
After he did the normal intake exam, he ordered meds for the pain. OMG, my wife and I were laughing our tails off. I know it sounds funny, but a stoned 5 year old says the funniest stuff.
Her Dr. at the time was pretty much bald and had a just a little bit of hair growing around the outside. Since she had both a tib/fib break, they decided to allow the swelling to go down and do a surgical reduction. They admitted her and as they were wheeling her from the ER, she looked over her shoulder and said, "Thanks Dr. Miler, I'll see you when you have more hair." Everyone down in the ER was on the floor laughing.

And no, I don't recommend you feed painkillers to your 5 year old, but if they have to get them from the hospital, make sure you take a tape recorder, you'll get some gold.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> Love your story.
> 
> Kids and painkillers can be a great combo. When my daughter was 5 (she's now almost 22) broke her leg we put her in the car and took her to the ER. It was obvious her leg was broken. Since we live in smaller, rural area, we called the hospital on the way in so they could get a Dr. to the hospital. The on call Dr. happened to be her normal Dr.
> After he did the normal intake exam, he ordered meds for the pain. OMG, my wife and I were laughing our tails off. I know it sounds funny, but a stoned 5 year old says the funniest stuff.
> ...


HAHAHAHA! Love it!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> Over a 25 year career in law enforcement, I've caught a LOT of people parking. I was always taught to ask the female "are you here because you want to be here?"
> Once, I had THE MAN flip out and take a swing at me because I was "insinuating" that he would have to force a woman into his car.
> Needless to say, he ended up going to jail for obstruction.
> 
> ...


 
OMG i HAVE to laugh at this.... hysterically in fact. I've been asked that question a couple times when i was 17.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> When my son was just out of surgery for his broken leg, the person in charge of paperwork came in his room to ask him the obligatory questions. He was only 17 at the time, and was still very loopy from the anesthesia. For whatever reason, they never got to it before his surgery. She asked if he felt safe at home, and he said " Duh, my dad is a cop and he would shoot anyone that tried to break into our house and hurt me!" LOL! He had no clue that she meant if he felt safe from abuse. Then she asked if he spoke a foreign language and his answer was "only in Spanish class" My daughter and I were trying not to laugh. It was hard holding in the laughter because he was so drugged up and being completely serious. So then the nurse comes in to check on him. Apparently, the patient isn't allowed to eat after surgery until said patient passes gas. I forget the reason why, but the nurse asked if he was hungry and he said he was. Then she asked if he broke wind yet. My loopy son said " how is it possible to break the wind?" So the nurse put it another way, asking if he passed gas yet. He sat there with a confused look on his face and looked at me. Trying to hold a straight face, I said" the nurse wants to know if you farted" He said" I have better manners than that." The nurse went on to explain that she wanted him to fart so that he could have something to eat. My daughter and I are both in the corner dying at this point. Then my son says " you mean you actually want me to rip ass in front of everyone?! " She said yes and he started making faces trying to push one out. At that point my daughter and I totally lost it. So much for hospitals and their questions!


 

:spittingcoffee::rofl::rofl:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

my last annual exam the doctor saw the bruises and cuts on my arms and shoulder. Asked if i felt safe at home. When i told him i did and why was he asking. He was all "LIKE ****!!! You're bruised and scratched up!" We had been dog sitting a friends five month old rottweiler puppy.... i still hate my doctor but that was pretty hilarious.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

It's a good thing I've known my primary doc for almost my entire life. I graduated from high school with his younger sister.
He knows what I did for a living and he always tells me that he'd never prescribe narcotics of any kind to me because my forearms are full of scars. If you look at my forearms, there are at least 200 little dots/scars from taking dog bites (suits are nice, but the older ones don't always stop everything). My doc says I could pass myself off as a meth-head anytime.
My mother thinks I look like I have chicken pox.

My wife used to get PO'd at me all the time because they'd bleed and get all over the bedding.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

I love nothing more than going to Walmart with my wife and waiting for there to be a bunch of people around us at which point I pinch her rear knowing it will cause her to hit me and say some choce words giving me the perfect timing to start telling the people around (in a soft help me voice) that she hits me and i dont want to go home with her because the beatings only get worse at home and could they please save me....this typicaly causes her to hit me again and the game continues.........mmmwwwwaaaa hahaha


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GeorgiaJason said:


> I love nothing more than going to Walmart with my wife and waiting for there to be a bunch of people around us at which point I pinch her rear knowing it will cause her to hit me and say some choce words giving me the perfect timing to start telling the people around (in a soft help me voice) that she hits me and i dont want to go home with her because the beatings only get worse at home and could they please save me....this typicaly causes her to hit me again and the game continues.........mmmwwwwaaaa hahaha


 

you sound like my husband


----------

